# Thread advise for kitless pen



## sanyalsoumitra (Jul 18, 2015)

what are the taps and dies used in making fine threads in kit-less pens ?

I have metric coarse and inches coarse and fine tap/die set... but very unhappy with results.

Always felt metric fines will give me better results but so far not able to procure M-fine tap/dies in Kolkata and abroad.

Request some advise on taps/dies that can be used for making standard size kit-less pens.

BTW: I do not know thread making on lathe-- where can I learn ?

Thanks and best regards.
Soumitra


----------



## BradG (Jul 18, 2015)

I use 0.75mm pitch and usually m12 for the lid and m10 for the Nib. If making a smaller pen like a Jr gent,  then m10 for the lid and M8 for the nib.

As for threading on the lathe..  What kind of lathe do you have? Using taps and dies can be done using the tailstock.  Actual threading by setting the feed rate of the leadscrew takes a little more practise


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 18, 2015)

Greetings
There is a helpful document in the library listing all the taps and dies needed for kitless pens. I can't grab the link with my iPad so access the library and enter the search word "tap". It should be the first hit. 

Good luck


----------



## jj9ball (Jul 19, 2015)

If you want to learn threading on the lathe, go to you tube and look up "tubal cain".  This will bring you to mrpete222 who has his own channel.  He literally has over 100 videos on metal lathe work and about 10 of them are dedicated to threading in one way or another.  After I bought my lathe I watched most of his videos and felt like I had spent six months in shop class.  It should be pretty helpful.  
For threads the main thing to pay attention to is pitch.  Size is just preference.  I would use metric because its the easiest to figure out (yes an american just said that).  Use .75mm pitch or 1.0mm pitch if you want a little more thread.  Personally I use 9,10,11mm size for sections and 12,13,14,15mm size for cap to body connections.  All of these are .75mm pitch in my collection, but that again is preference.  Here is where to go Victor Machinery - Metalworking tools and supplies.  These people have an AWESOME selection of wierd sized taps and dies and some of the ancilliary equipment too.  I'm pretty sure most of the pen people go there.  I called them once about a tap and die set and the guy on the phone asked if I was a penmaker if that tells you anything.  I hope this helps.  Good luck on your journey.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 19, 2015)

Soumitra,

This is probably not exactly what you are looking for, but it is a collection of links to threading information:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/threading-using-taps-dies-131653/


----------

